# how long for improvement - Baytril?



## anngodsell (Mar 21, 2009)

Our little guy started sneezing last week and I took him to the vet on Friday. She didn't think he sounded congested so sent us home thinking it was a bedding change causing the sneezing but told me to call back if he started having trouble breathing. So the next morning he was doing the little chattery sound that I read about and his breathing was noisy. So I called and she gave us Baytril. He's taking one dose a day for 10 days. He's had two doses so far. 

He's acted normal all along, playing and eating just fine. But he still is sneezing and chattering.

How long does it normally take for them to improve and when should I start to worry that the Baytril isn't working? 

I'd also appreciate any advise for what to put the crushed Baytril in to feed it to him. I tried caro syrup, as the vet suggested, but he didn't go for that. So I spread it on a banana and that worked. But it's hard to make sure he's getting it all.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

What dosage is he on? You may need a longer course than 10 days. The baytril Spike currently has and has had in the past has been in liquid form. You could mix it into babyfood. If the baytril is working - you should see an improvement in 3-4 days. If there's no improvement you could try a combo of antibiotics (e.g. baytril and doxycycline).


----------



## anngodsell (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks. It makes me feel better to hear that it could be 3-4 days. You know with kids, in one day they are usually better after taking antibiotics!

I can't really tell you how much because I had to grind up a pill and divide it out for his doses. I'm thinking my vet's office doesn't treat a lot of rats. But the vet we saw did have rats as pets for years, so that made me feel pretty good.

Despereaux is two months old. I saw on the rat guide med's list that perhaps he shouldn't be taking Baytril at all. Need I worry about that, too? He weighs about 10 oz.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Baytril isn't recommended for rats under 3 months old. I'd ask for something else.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

twice a day is the usual as well for dosing with baytril unless she has doubled the dose. 

She gave you pills? Any idea of the strength? 22.7 mg? 50 mg?


----------



## anngodsell (Mar 21, 2009)

I think the pill was 22.7. I had to divide it by ten (not easy!) and give him one dose a day. But he is only 10 ounces. I'm thinking now that that he's taking the wrong drug (only 2 months old on Baytril) and the wrong dose! 

I don't know what to do. Do I need to seek a new vet, or tell her what I read and see if she researches better?


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

I asked on my post but maybe no one read it but its the same question, how long should it take for the baytril/zithro combo take? My little guy has been really sick for quite some time and he was on the baytril/doxy and saturday switched to baytril/zithro


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

any combo of meds should take 3-4 days to show a sign of improvement. But if you have a very sick rat or a rat that has been sick a long time it can take longer.

Can you give me an estimate on your baby's weight?

I can help you sort out a proper dose for him. I have used baytril on young'un's myself. Unless its very very mild (when I will use only amoxicillin, or zithromax) I prefer to jump on illnesses with both feet.

How many pills do you have of the baytril?


----------

